# Got it at last!!



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

At long last I have my new S&W 627 PC 8-times.
A simply stunning beauty.
Tried it out today with heterogenoeus ammo + reloaded ammo.

I knew I would have loved this gun. I wasn't wrong.


















:smt035:smt035:smt041:smt041

Online party!!!

artyman:artyman:artyman:

:smt1097:smt1097


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

MMMmm,
big images, I'll try to reduce them, I'll throw in another very nice image from a source different than myself:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Good grief!

Is that a handgun or a SAW? What size squad is needed to deploy a weapon that big?:smt033

I got one like it about 2 months ago, only mine is a lot smaller and doesn't have all those funny symbols (import markings) on it. Awesome revolvers, huh?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That is purty pardner. :drooling:

You will enjoy that one till you are as old as me and thats a long time.

Congratulations

:smt1099


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow it looks beautiful! It's ease of use and accuracy will continue to surprise you.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm just starting to get into revolvers. That is a beautiful one.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys for your appreciation!

That's my first handgun ever, so I believe my excitation is pretty understandable.

I managed to resize the pics, the outlook on the gun is much better now.

Yes, those marks on teh barrel are strasnge indeed, no clue what they mean. The mark above the trigge guard relates to the Italian weapons catalogue reference.


220 combat, surfing the web I was just impressed by the overall favourable feedback on the 627. And sure it is aestetically very attractive.

I also find it ideal size-wise, weight is good, 5" barrel is a balanced compromise between the long sight radius of the 6-inchers and the portability and ease of handling of the 4-inchers.

It's a little strange that I decided that gun was the right one for me on the web, without ever seeing it for real, and it turns out it really is. Well, the power of the internet never ceases to surprise. And of course revolver models ain't so numerous as the autoloaders. It's a fortune I have no desire for semiautos, I'd come out crazy otherwise trying to decide which one.

Trigger needs to be worked, after 500-1000 rounds it should start to soften. Even now it's not bad at all.

Now I'm going to be busy finding the ideal handload. And cleaning the gun. Some powders do tend to make a mess of it!!

The 627-8 times is the model Jerry Miculek used to estabilish his world record of 8 rounds fired on target in 1 second. I believe it was a bitone, do not know wether accuratized or not (they usually lighten the trigger, from the factory 12 pounds or so DA to 6 pounds).

I believe it is also one of the more expensive revolvers in .357 mag presently marketed (The korth is more expensive).


----------

